# Acaricida...



## Andrea Mantilla

Hola soy nueva aqui... 
Necesito saber como se dice acaricida para la traducción de un catálogo! HELP!!!


----------



## Jaén

Andrea Mantilla said:


> Hola soy nueva aqui...
> Necesito saber como se dice acaricida para la traducción de un catálogo! HELP!!!


Hola, Andrea.

"acaricida"? No será "acariciada"? Si pones además el contexto, la frase entera será más fácil ayudarte, ok?

Saludos!


----------



## Eva Maria

Andrea Mantilla said:


> Hola soy nueva aqui...
> Necesito saber como se dice acaricida para la traducción de un catálogo! HELP!!!


 
Andrea,

_es_ acaricida
_en_ acaricide

Jaén is right! Next time, give us some context, please. Así podremos ayudarte con más facilidad.

Kermit J, ¡no!, jajajaja, es un "insecticida" contra ácaros (¿En qué estarías pensando, darling?)

EM


----------



## WillyIdol

That could be something like "mites killer", but you'd better ask around for the common name of the product specifically designed to kill mites (scientific name is _acarus_). Wish you good luck!


----------



## Jaén

Eva Maria said:


> Andrea,
> 
> _es_ acaricida
> _en_ acaricide
> 
> Jaén is right! Next time, give us some context, please. Así podremos ayudarte con más facilidad.
> 
> Kermit J, ¡no!, jajajaja, es un "insecticida" contra ácaros (¿En qué estarías pensando, darling?)
> 
> EM


Jajaja

Bueno, nunca se sabe, pensé que tal vez fuese un catálogo de cremas para el cuerpo y dijera "Pásela por todo su cuerpo después del baño, y siéntase *acariciada*"!! 

That's why context is essential! 

"Acaricida"?? Jamás se me habría ocurrido!


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola

Hasta donde sé: *Miticide*. 

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Soy Yo

Entonces, sería "mite killer"...

(Ooops, según "Wickedpedia" es miticide.  Gracias por el desayuno, Camilo.)


----------



## María Gabriela

se me ocurre mitecide o acaruscide...existiran?
MG


----------



## Andrea Mantilla

Ups! Es acerca de un catálogo de servicios y productos agrícolas, fungicidas, acaricidas, biocidas, adherentes, dispersantes.... Asi que miticide, no? 
GRACIAS...!!!


----------



## asoranele

Hola:
esp. "acaricida"
Eng. "acaricide"
port. "acaricida"
fran. "acaricide"
Esta palabra en particular no necesita ningún tipo de contexto. Basta buscar en el diccionario de la real academia española (en la pagina web rae.es) o con algún otro diccionario para informarse del significado:
"1.adj. Que sirve para matar ácaros. Apl. a los productos destinados a este fin, u. t. c. s. m.".


----------

